# Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei



## JochenK (5. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten uns gerne einen Schwimmteich anlegen, und dazu hätte ich gerne mal eure Hilfe, bezüglich der Form, und den einzelnen Tiefenbereichen anhand der Gegebenheiten.

Die ganzen kleinen braunen Punkte entsprechen den Bäumen die auf unserem Grundstück stehen, und denen die auf dem Land meiner Nachbarn rechts und links stehen.
Hinter unserem Grundstück wo die Baumreihe eingezeichnet ist, befindet sich eine ungenutzte Waldfläche, wobei es sich nur um sehr kleine Bäumchen handelt die reicht weit verstreut sind.

Links neben dem Grundstück befinden sich einige Bäume mit Größen bis zu 15m, und dazwischen ist durchgehendes Gebüsch, die meisten Bäume links neben dem Teich sind Nadelbäume. Die Bäume die sich zwischen unserem 

Hauptgarten und dem Teichgelände befinden, sind Blatttragende Bäume.
Der Bereich des Teichs wird sehr stark von der Sonne beaufschlagt.

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen, und worauf sollte ich angesichts dieser Lage drauf achten, um einen möglichst großen Schwimmteich zu erhalten.
Wo sollten welche Wasserpflanzen hin, um eine hohe biologische eigenfilterung zu erreichen, welche Wassertiefen sollte ich wo vorsehen?

Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, versuche ich diese möglichst gut zu beantworten.

Danke vorab für die Hilfe, und einen lieben Gruß aus Viersen,

Jochen


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei*

Hallo Jochen,

was ist denn die Hauptwindrichtung? West?
Willst Du einen möglichst großen Teich oder soll er auch optisch etwas "hermachen"?


----------



## JochenK (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei*

Hallo Anett,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Die normale Windrichtung ist aus Süd - Süd/Ost. Also in der Skizze gesehen von unten rechts.

Was die Größe oder Optik des Teichs angeht schwanke ich noch. Besser gesagt, der Teich soll so groß wie möglich werden, allerdings bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob es ein reiner Naturteich wird, oder ob er mit Hilfe von Holzbodenverkleidungen, als "moderner Schwimmteich" gestaltet werden soll. 
Jedoch grundsätzlich soll er möglichst groß werden, aber oben auf der Skizze wo die Terasse eingezeichnet ist, soll Platz für 2 Liegen und ein paar Stühle mit Tich entstehen.

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte einfach melden, ich bin für jede Info dankbar!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei*

Hallo Jochen,

hast Du Dir schon mal andere (Schwimm-)Teichplanungen durchgelesen? 

Da ist schon jede Menge allgemeiner Fragen abgehandelt worden.
Hier z.B. wirst Du sicher vieles finden... leider wird der Teich noch einige Jahre auf sich warten lassen. 

Der Skimmer sollte so eingebaut werden, dass der Wind ihm hilft... gegen den Wind wird jeder Skimmer keine Chance haben!
Daher meine Frage...

Du könntest die Terrasse auch überhängend aus Holz bauen. Wie eine Art Badedeck... das bringt nochmals Volumen.
Allerdings finde ich die vorhandene Größe eigentlich nicht soo winzig.
Da haben manche ganz andere Platzprobleme!


----------



## JochenK (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei*

Hi Anett,

ich glaube es gibt da ein Mißverständniss, die Skizze ist eine Idee wie es werden könnte, der obere Teich ist noch nicht vorhanden!

Mit dem Überhang ist eine Gute Idee, ich habe ein paar klasse Bilder dazu in einem anderen Beitrag gefunden, das gefiel mir sehr gut.

Deinen Beitrag schaue ich mir morgen mal an, ist mir gerae zu viel Text, ich muß ins Bett


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe beim Schwimmteichbau - Geländeskizze anbei*

Hallo Jochen,

irgendwie geht es hier nur schleppend weiter... :? 

Hast Du Dir eigentlich schon Gedanken bezüglich Randgestaltung gemacht?
Solls wie bei naturagart mit Ufergraben/Uferwall werden? Willst Du einen Filtergraben bauen oder nur direkt im Teich mit der Regenerationszone auskommen?
Wie sieht es technisch aus? Viel/wenig?

Du hast Dir doch sicherlich auch schon was überlegt. 

Von der Form her würde ich ihn auf keinen Fall nur so quadratisch in den Garten "klatschen". (Siehe auch mein Planungthread.)
Eher etwas geschwungen, mit wenigstens 2 Einstiegsmöglichkeiten, die man vielleicht auch noch optisch so voneinander trennen kann, dass man von der einen die andere nicht sieht.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man auch überlegen, ob man nicht eine umlaufende Stufe im Tiefbereich so anlegt, dass man darauf bequem stehen kann, wenn man später mal nicht mehr so fit ist und einen ein Krampf überrascht. 

Ist das Gelände eigentlich eben, oder hast Du ein Gefälle?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------

